# firefox, plugins, www browsing crappy multimedia [Solved]

## nemesis01

I am having a little trouble with firefox and I am wondering what other users do.

For example this page doesn't come up for me..  its a test page with a wmv video.

http://www.yolinux.com/MIME-EXAMPLES/WMV-VideoAppletTest.html

Also whatever I can launch opens in Totem, and the video is extremly choppy.  It is very choppy even reading videos off my hard drive.  Is there some buffer I can enable or something?

Just looking for advice on what other users are doing to get a good web experience.  I am willing to switch apps, I do really like firefox though.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.

-Nemesis01Last edited by nemesis01 on Wed Jun 29, 2005 1:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kerstman

I use mplayer (with w32codec support) plus mplayerplug-in. I tried the test page and it was fine for me. I got started via this thread which IIRC explained it well (which flags to use when building mplayer mainly):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-205122-highlight-mplayer+streaming.html

----------

## nemesis01

This totally fixed up all my video and browsing problems.  

Thanks Again,

  Nemesis01

----------

## GaMMa

I'd recommend using totem with the xine backend, just set the xine USE flag. There's also a mozilla plugin included and you can hack the ebuild to enable it.

----------

## Kugar

 *GaMMa wrote:*   

> I'd recommend using totem with the xine backend, just set the xine USE flag. There's also a mozilla plugin included and you can hack the ebuild to enable it.

 

And how do you hack the ebuild to enable mozilla plugin ?

----------

## Smilez:)

version 1.2.0 of totem you do not have to hack the ebuild to get the mozilla and firefox options to show up.

USE="firefox mozilla xine win32codecs" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =totem-1.2.0

and you're good to go!

----------

## pa55ep0il

Hello

I just had the same problem (totem plug-in in firefox not playing) and I thought that rebuilding totem might do the trick .. I think I did upgrade firefox somewhere along the way and revdep-rebuild world wasn't catching this dependency somehow. anyways things are working properly now.. 

hope this might help someone out there :

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/totem-1.4.0  USE="a52 dbus dvd flac gnome mad mpeg nsplugin ogg theora vorbis xine xv -debug -lirc -nvtv"

----------

## shredz

This doesn't work for me. Whenever I try to play a movie on firefox it doesn't move at all. I'm using totem 1.2.1 with forementioned use flags. I installed debian on another box an with a 2 line command guide it works fine. What am I missing here ?

edit: solved by syncing portage and upgrading to totem 1.2.1-r1 which has firefox USE flag to fix this.

----------

